# {Resolved} Spell Check is not working



## Melissa (Apr 10, 2001)

The spell check in Word 2000 is not picking up obvious spelling mistakes. I went to Tools,Options, and I checked the spelling and grammer settings...everything was set correctly...Any suggestions???


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Doesn't work in any file? Has the language (or normal style) somehow been turned to "no proofing" in the normal.dot? You can test that by renaming normal.dot to abnormal.dot while Word is closed, then test a new doc.

On existing file, Tools-Options-Sp/GrTab, hit the RECHECK DOC button and spellcheck again. Works? Or not?

Could have a corrupt file. Only this PC?

If normal.dot fix doesn't work, dump this key in the registry (while Word is closed):

hkey_current_user\software\microsoft\shared tools\proofing tools (right-click and rename to Oldproofingtools)

Lemme know.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Sorry. Also in existing, try this:

ctrl-a to select all. Change language to English. Run check. You may need to "recheck".


----------



## Melissa (Apr 10, 2001)

Thanks for all the suggestions, but I did not get the chance to try any of the solutions. The user ended up changing the misspelled words manually herself, and the problem has not happened with any other documents since then. I will definitely keep the suggestions in mind, because I am sure it will happen again sometime.


----------

